# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Bánh Phu Thê Bắc Ninh làm quà tặng, cưới hỏi

## bokinhvan

Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp bánh phu thê làm quà tặng, lễ cưới hỏi

*Bánh Phu Thê Bắc Ninh làm quà tặng, cưới hỏi*

*Giới thiệu bánh phu thê:*
+ Nguyên liệu làm bánh bao gồm: gạo nếp, đường cát, đậu xanh, dừa, hoa dành dành và đu đủ khô.

+ Đặc điểm: Bánh thành phẩm có màu vàng nhạt, có độ trong vừa phải để khi bóc ra, ta có thể thấy được nhân bán ẩn khuất phía sau lớp vỏ bánh dày vừa phải. Để tạo màu, nguyên liệu được chọn là hoa dành dành phơi khô, nấu lấy nước để trộn bột.

+ Hương vị: Mềm dai, Thơm mát, Ngọt dịu và Ngon.

+ Chất lượng Bánh: Bánh Phu Thê do chúng tôi sản xuất theo phương pháp truyền thống của người dân làng Đình Bảng - Bắc Ninh, không sử dụng phẩm màu độc hại.
*Bánh phu thê – Đặc sản ẩm thực Việt*
Chúng tôi chuyên Sản xuất và bán buôn - bán lẻ Bánh Phu Thê Bắc Ninh (Hay còn gọi là bánh su sê, xu xê hay xu xuê). Đặc biệt có bánh phu thê loại lớn.

*Giá bán lẻ:*
+ Loại nhỏ: *8.000* đ/chiếc. (Dùng làm lễ ăn hỏi)
+ Loại rất lớn: *25.000* đ/cặp (không có hộp), *30.000* đ/cặp (có hộp).

*Bán buôn:*
Chúng tôi cung cấp bánh Phu Thê trực tiếp cho các đám cưới hỏi, lễ Tết, hoặc cung cấp bán buôn cho các đơn vị, doanh nghiệp, cửa hàng kinh doanh dịch vụ cưới hỏi.

*Quý khách có nhu cầu mua bánh về ăn, làm quà biếu tặng, làm lễ ăn hỏi. Xin vui lòng gọi ngay:* *0945.47.3386 (Anh Việt)*

*Hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý khách!*

----------

